# Idea About a Surface Plate Table.



## ddickey (Nov 7, 2018)

There's a guy in town selling an old metal desk. I was thinking I could use it as a sort of work area for a surface plate.
There's no room in the garage so I'm thinking about inside the house.
Any ideas?
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/868603546667260/?surface=messenger_banner


----------



## whitmore (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, a granite surface plate is rather pretty; if you add a sheet of suitable cover material, it
can be a conversation piece as well as a useful working surface.
Polycarbonate sheet is transparent, but takes scratches; glass is less damage-prone, but has to be in a frame that
lets you handle it by the edges when it's time to uncover.

Adding even a couple inches to the desk height will be inconvenient for using it as a desk for keyboarding or 
bill-paying chores, unless you  modify a chair as well.   One drawer of the desk will have wipe rags, cleaners,
and gages, but the others can still hold piles of bills...

Having some tools and work in the garage, and some in the house, means a lot of walking.   Wear comfy shoes.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 7, 2018)

If I went ahead the desk would be used exclusively for the plate. Yes a lot of walking which is fine but I bet I wear out a door handle. LOL
Man I wish I had a bigger garage.


----------



## dlane (Nov 7, 2018)

My old heavy metal desk is the best sit down workbench/toolbox I’ve ever had. 6 drawers 2 slid out shelf’s.


----------



## pstemari (Nov 7, 2018)

Nothing beats those old Steelcase tankers.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 7, 2018)

That should make a great metrology bench.


----------



## kvt (Nov 7, 2018)

Wait the wife has a roll top desk,   I wander if I could turn that into a work bench.   Plenty of draws, small storage areas,   shorten the legs and put a plate on top of the main area,   That might work.   But think I would be looking for a new place to be.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 7, 2018)

We have one of those in the Parts Department. Those things are very sturdy.
What the heck were they thinking? It's a desk, but it's made to hunker under in the event of an h bomb


----------



## ddickey (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## dlane (Nov 7, 2018)

?


----------



## pstemari (Nov 7, 2018)

I miss having an old Steelcase desk. The things were huge with lots of space, but pretty easy for one person to move on carpet if you flipped them on edge.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Nov 7, 2018)

Janderso said:


> We have one of those in the Parts Department. Those things are very sturdy.
> What the heck were they thinking? It's a desk, but it's made to hunker under in the event of an h bomb



That’s when things were made to last unlike today’s engineered disposable junk


----------

